# Who Else Is Excited For Windows 10



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Me. Install should be done when i get to the office


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

If yours has not starting downloading automatically there is a work around - I had to do this:

First delete the contents of this folder C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download

then,

In a Command Prompt window run as administrator, type in "wuauclt.exe /updatenow" and if done correctly, the preload should start to download within 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zenooph

Been running the Windows 10 technical preview for the last 3 months (the perks of working in IT) it was still a little buggy, but a massive improvement on 8 and 8.1. I hope they've sorted out most the bugs in this release 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Gizmo

Windows in just 1 gif


----------



## Noddy

Damn. Almost forgot. Gonna download now


----------



## dewald.kotze

Oh the frustration. cant get my update to start downloading.


----------



## Marzuq

Hahaha have to be honest here guys. Windows is pretty good at making every second release kinda work. That being said. Skipping the one version that is usually a stuff up does not mean you going to skip the stuff altogether. 

And from what I have read there are quite a few guys having issues with the download part. Now imagine the issues possible with the OS


----------



## Mike

@Marzuq I've been using w10 for a few months. I've had an issue with one corrupted driver and then closing 3D apps would make my TV disconnect. Besides that, it's the most I've been impressed with an OS that I can remember. W98 didn't even make me this happy. In short, they've got their shit together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zenooph

@Mike Did you also have the technical preview? I've also had the odd driver issue and connecting through VPN was a nightmare. The remote desktop was also glitchy 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Mike

Yea, been using it since April - 10061. 

Tbh I found the continuous updating to be the source of most issues. Installed it on my gfs lappy while offline, and it had a couple of niggles until I installed it while online. My driver issue started after an updated. When I reinstalled 10240 everything was peachy. Perhaps that'd also solve your issues. Can't say much about vpns but for every day use, I've only had those 2 issues - which are acceptable to me considering


----------



## Zenooph

I have it on my desktop at home which is mainly my media centre and download station and it works great for that, but I removed it from my work laptop and went back to 7 for reliability. 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Silver

@Gizmo 

I'm excited for Windows10 because it will coincide with an upgrade for me on my whole setup which is about 4 years old. Not really needed but im excited nonetheless...

Will wait for you guys to find all the issues and MS to iron out any kinks

Must say though the last 4 years on Windows 7 has been the most troublefree and plain sailing experience since i started using computers. Im not a heavy gamer or technical type, just a "normal" business type user.


----------



## Mike

Yea, it's not worth running a beta on a business rig. But it's a hugely promising OS. Definitely sticking by Microsoft's one good, one bad rule.

@Silver if you're looking at refreshing your rig, be sure to invest in a solid state drive. They're absolutely wonderful debatably the best money you can spend upgrading a computer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

Well it doesn't take much to improve on the abomination that was Windows 8. Lol

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The other thing I am looking forward to (or hoping for should I rather say) is a totally seamless experience across my desktop, tablet and phone for my main business applications (MS Office mainly)

Right now, i am very happy with my iPad and iPhone but up until recently, seamless operations with my desktop office apps has been a huge pain.

Just not looking forward to a Windows tablet or a Windows phone (if that makes sense)

Lol

The trials and tribulations of different ecosystems trying to work together...


----------



## Noddy

@Gizmo did you have all the updates installed? Also, did you have to reserve an update?
Im a few updates behind, though I have SP1. 
Downloading and installing last updates now. Hopefully after that I can force the 10 to download.


----------



## Zenooph

@Silver I use android on all my mobile devices and so far the integration between them and Windows 7 and more so 10 have been very good. The key is in the applications that you use. Exchange email, One Note and multimedia are great

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Done.

@Noddy,

I upgraded from windows 8.1 it was painless. I had all the updates to windows 8 done beforehand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Hey guys... I was one of those who did not get the W10 upgrade icon. So after a bit of searching I came across this

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Log in with your MS account and download the tool applicable to your system ie. 32/64 Bit Open the installer and choose Upgrade this PC, if your system is 100% ready it should probably work but I got this error saying "Something Went Wrong" restart the install app and choose the other option. This will enable you to download an ISO file which you can then mount using Daemon Tools Lite (LINK HERE) and off you go. 

Still busy downloading my ISO so will report back on W10 hopefully to let you all know it worked


----------



## Alex

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-za/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10




Note: If you select *Create installation media for another PC*.You simply download the iso, and then upgrade from that after burning to media, or from a usb stick.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## dewald.kotze

Chris du Toit said:


> Hey guys... I was one of those who did not get the W10 upgrade icon. So after a bit of searching I came across this
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> Log in with your MS account and download the tool applicable to your system ie. 32/64 Bit Open the installer and choose Upgrade this PC, if your system is 100% ready it should probably work but I got this error saying "Something Went Wrong" restart the install app and choose the other option. This will enable you to download an ISO file which you can then mount using Daemon Tools Lite (LINK HERE) and off you go.
> 
> Still busy downloading my ISO so will report back on W10 hopefully to let you all know it worked


If you do the upgrade this way, do you keep all your current data?


----------



## Chris du Toit

@dewald.kotze It should yes, on the MS site it give seperate instructions on how to do a clean install in the link as posted by @Alex


----------



## Alex

only 10% left to go.. woohoo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Very well Polished OS. Hope it is painless upgrade for you too @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

.


----------



## Alex

Gizmo said:


> Very well Polished OS. Hope it is painless upgrade for you too @Alex



Thanks @Gizmo, it's been smooth sailing so far.

Edit: And I love it, just finished manually downloading the nvidia driver. Couldn't wait for the slow updates, which is understandable with millions of people hitting the update server. Overall it was a very easy upgrade experience, microsoft finally got it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Alex said:


> Thanks @Gizmo, it's been smooth sailing so far.
> 
> Edit: And I love it, just finished manually downloading the nvidia driver. Couldn't wait for the slow updates, which is understandable with millions of people hitting the update server. Overall it was a very easy upgrade experience, microsoft finally got it right.



I agree, its smooth.

The Good:

The upgrade worked very well.
The new start menu is fantastic.
I like that the apps are now in windows.
I find the money app very useful to monitor R/$ exchange.
DIRECTX12.
Xbox Streaming to PC

The Bad.
I found that some of the apps crash.
I the new Edge browser is far from being polished. Stuttering scroll etc.

Other

I don't like upgrades, I prefer full installs. So I am busy creating the Flash Drive with that windows utility, however, its taken the whole day is only on 4%


----------



## Necris

Still no joy my side,waiting for that notification thats its my turn to download


----------



## Noddy

I downloaded it to flash drive, want to do a clean install. Hopefully that happens tonight. Download just finished, took just over 4 hours...


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Noddy said:


> I downloaded it to flash drive, want to do a clean install. Hopefully that happens tonight. Download just finished, took just over 4 hours...


mmm why so long? What line do you have?


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Seems my download is flying (4meg line) started at 6:00ish


----------



## Noddy

@Jaco De Bruyn No idea what line it is. Its at work.


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

@Noddy Ah ok I see. I'm not having any issues tho... 55% in 37min


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

@Necris did you try the work around?


----------



## Necris

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> @Necris did you try the work around?


I did indeed,but i also seem to have update issues,understandably the update site was crammed today,but NONE of my pending updates would install
will have a look again now,but will download tomorrow on a faster line,living out of town has its drawbacks


----------



## eviltoy

Mine downloaded fine. Kicks off the installer then reboots and goes into recovery mode. FML


----------



## Paulie

Yeah i have no success on my side also  Seems like i will have to re-install and try again FML.


----------



## kimbo

ISO downloaded, will play over the weekend


----------



## rvdwesth

Being the IT geek I am - Most definitely!


----------



## dewald.kotze

I've not been able to get work done. playing with all kinds of settings and things


----------



## Necris

got the iso at last,busy tidying up my virtual host to make some room.
Not going to risk my office laptop just yet,the pain of redoing outlook...eish


----------



## Noddy

Installed from ISO on another partition on hard drive.

Rejecting my Win 7 product key though. Haven't found a solution yet


----------



## Gizmo

Noddy said:


> Installed from ISO on another partition on hard drive.
> 
> Rejecting my Win 7 product key though. Haven't found a solution yet



You have to do the windows upgrade first.. So it assigns a key to your hardware..


----------



## Noddy

Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Paulie

Got mine to work yipee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

@Noddy install the media creation tool fro here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

If you get the "something happened" err, have a look here: http://www.askvg.com/fix-something-happened-error-message-in-windows-10-upgrade/

Mine is upgrading now


----------



## Silver

Lol @kimbo, i deletd the duplicate of your post at the same time as you
Except you deleted the 2nd one and i deleted the 1st one
So it was gone

I have just undeleted the first one


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Lol @kimbo, i deletd the duplicate of your post at the same time as you
> Except you deleted the 2nd one and i deleted the 1st one
> So it was gone
> 
> I have just undeleted the first one


hahahahah

Morning @Silver thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Geez am I glad I left windoze at version 3 - a Linux full upgrade takes me less than 20min.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Just finished a fresh install.. So after the upgrade it basically registers your system on the Microsoft cloud. After doing a fresh install of Win 10 it automatically activates once connected to the internet..


----------



## eviltoy

Mine goes through the rhythms and does its first reboot and ends up in startup and recovery mode then I have to power the laptop down and the it boots back into 7 well fudge


----------



## Gizmo

This quite funny

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

Upgraded yesterday. Took 4 hours to complete and the only thing it broke was the audio driver. Reloaded that and all good to go. Colour me impressed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Did you hear there’s a new version of Windows in town? If your Windows 8-toting friends ask you exactly what you can do with the new Windows 10 that they can’t do on their own machines, here’s what to tell them. These are some of the best new features and functions Microsoft has added to its all-encompassing operating system.

*1. Get chatty with Cortana*





Cortana arrives on the desktop! As on Windows Phone, you can ask questions about the weather or famous pop stars, get directions home, set reminders, and more besides—you can also get her to turn Windows settings such as wifi and Bluetooth on or off. Click the Cortana button on the Start menu to get started (the “hey Cortana!” voice activation feature is optional).

*2. Snap windows to corners*
If you’re still restricting your window snapping to either side of the screen, you’re living in the past—Windows is all about quadrants since July 29. Drag open windows into the corners of the screen to pin them to a particular quarter of the display, or use the *Windows key+cursor key* keyboard shortcuts. You can of course still snap windows side-by-side as well.

*3. Analyze the storage space on your PC*





In the pre-Windows 10 days, you needed to get a third-party application involved if you wanted to take a proper look at the layout of files and drives on your system. With Windows 10, there’s a tool built-in: Type “storage” in the taskbar search box, choose the *Storage* setting, and you can see exactly what types of files (like music or video) are taking up your hard drive space.

*4. Add a new virtual desktop*
At long last virtual desktops make their way to Windows, so all you power users can spread out your apps across multiple screens (the taskbar and desktop shortcuts remain consistent over all of them). Click the Task View button on the taskbar (or press *Windows key+Tab*) to bring up an overview of your desktops, add new ones or remove existing ones.

*5. Use a fingerprint instead of a password*





This is part of the Windows Hello biometric platform, and whether or not you can make use of it depends on the make and model of computer you’re using Windows 10 on. As well as fingerprint sensing, it supports face recognition and even iris scanning, so if computer manufacturers are prepared to build this kind of kit into their systems then Microsoft’s new OS is able to support it.

*6. Manage your notifications*
Windows 10 comes with a revamped Action Center that lives on the right-hand side of the desktop and provides a stream of all the notifications that come in from any application (no more wondering exactly what Dropbox said while you were looking out of the window). Click the notifications icon (a speech bubble) in the system tray to open and configure it.

*7. Switch to a dedicated tablet mode*





Windows 8 tried to squash a tablet mode and a desktop mode into one ungainly whole, but everything is far more civilized in the new Windows 10 interface. Open up the aforementioned Action Center to switch manually to tablet mode or get out of it again. In fact you may prefer using the stripped-down tablet mode even when you have a mouse and a keyboard attached.

*8. Stream Xbox One games*
Streaming games from one place to another isn’t a completely original idea, but the link Microsoft has built between the Xbox One and Windows 10 machines could be the best use of the technology yet. If the kids want to use the big screen in the living room you can stream your Xbox One gaming up to your laptop or desktop upstairs (if your home network can cope).

*9. Run Microsoft Edge*





Microsoft’s new stripped-down, streamlined browser is a Windows 10 exclusive, and you can’t run it on Windows 8 or below. Only Windows 10 users can take advantage of web page annotations, the clutter-free Reading View and Cortana search integration. Whether it’s enough to oust Chrome or Firefox as your browser-of-choice remains to be seen.

*10. Put the Recycle Bin on the Start menu*
Perhaps not the most mind-blowing new feature ushered in with Windows 10 but plenty of you are going to find it useful anyway—you can pin a Recycle Bin shortcut to the Start menu for the very first time (Windows 8 didn’t even have a Start menu of course). Search for the Recycle Bin from the taskbar, right-click on the link that appears and choose *Pin to Start*. You can do the same from File Explorer too.

*11. Share wifi passwords with your friends*





The new Wi-Fi Sense feature (in network settings) has attracted its fair share of controversy but it’s an easy way of letting people use your home wifi while they’re visiting (and for you to use theirs in return). Your contacts never actually see the password but if they’re linked to you and also on a Windows 10 bit of kit they can just start browsing as soon as they get through the door.

*12. Find settings easily*
Settings is another area where Windows 10 does a better job of presenting information to the user than Windows 8 did. More of the key system settings have been moved over to the modern interface—search for Settings from the taskbar to see them—so you’re going to be spending less time hunting for Control Panel (though the old utilities and links are still there if you need them).

*13. Set up Windows to work with iOS and Android*





Microsoft has decided to embrace iOS and Android and now makes most of its apps available for the competing mobile platforms (Cortana apps are apparently imminent). Run the Phone Companion app from the Start menu and you can launch a step-by-step guide to getting your iPhone 6 or LG G4 working smoothly with all the data and apps you’ve got stored on Windows.

*14. Run modern apps on the desktop*
We’ve already mentioned some of the ways in which Microsoft is refining the tablet vs desktop experience in Windows 10, and another improvement in this new OS is the ability to run modern (aka Metro) apps in windowed mode as well as full-screen mode. The apps themselves have been improved too, so they’re worth a second look if you didn’t like the Windows 8 versions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

cloning my OS drive now,downloading updates...today is the day


----------



## kimbo

I'm done. Was painless , no drivers or so to redo


----------



## Alex

For anyone experiencing a black screen on reboot during the upgrade install, windows will eventually revert back to the previous operating system.

Before restarting the upgrade, do a few housekeeping things with "Ccleaner". Like temp files etc. 

Be sure to disable any onboard graphics in the Bios if using an external GPU.

Use "msconfig" for a clean boot. And lastly make sure to download those recommend pre - updates.


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ok Windoze 10 also broke printing. Both printers having issues it sees and loads them but is yet to spew out a page.


----------



## Necris

Laptop done,so far only an issue with touchpad not working.reboot sorted that.
had a  screen this morning after resuming standby,dont recall what i was doing on it.
otherwise,seamless,all my apps work,nothing needing reinstall yet


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

Nice set of regedit tweaks for Windows 10

https://tweakhound.com/2015/08/10/my-windows-10-tweaks/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@Gizmo how did you clean install win10 my iso is still asking for a key even after i upgraded my win7


----------



## kimbo

kimbo said:


> @Gizmo how did you clean install win10 my iso is still asking for a key even after i upgraded my win7


 Ok i see you must boot from the iso to skip the activation but in windows you dont have that option.


----------



## Alex

kimbo said:


> Ok i see you must boot from the iso to skip the activation but in windows you dont have that option.



First upgrade and activate windows 10, afterwards you can do a clean install.

"If you don’t take advantage of the upgrade process first, this registration will never happen. There’s no way to enter a Windows 7 or 8.1 key into the Windows 10 installer, nor is there some sort of web form that will give you a Windows 10 key if you provide your Windows 7 or 8.1 key. Sorry — you’ll have to upgrade to Windows 10 before you can perform a clean install."

source: http://www.howtogeek.com/224342/how-to-clean-install-windows-10/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

Alex said:


> First upgrade and activate windows 10, afterwards you can do a clean install.
> 
> "If you don’t take advantage of the upgrade process first, this registration will never happen. There’s no way to enter a Windows 7 or 8.1 key into the Windows 10 installer, nor is there some sort of web form that will give you a Windows 10 key if you provide your Windows 7 or 8.1 key. Sorry — you’ll have to upgrade to Windows 10 before you can perform a clean install."
> 
> source: http://www.howtogeek.com/224342/how-to-clean-install-windows-10/


Yes i have done that thank you, I had a bad browser hijack so i think a clean install will be good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

kimbo said:


> Yes i have done that thank you, I had a bad browser hijack so i think a clean install will be good



Some things to try first in the following order


adwcleaner.....from bleepingcomputer, great at cleaning all web browsers (machine will reboot after cleaning)

ccleaner (cleanup all temp files etc)

malwarebytes Antimalware


----------



## kimbo

Alex said:


> Some things to try first in the following order
> 
> 
> adwcleaner.....from bleepingcomputer, great at cleaning all web browsers (machine will reboot after cleaning)
> 
> ccleaner (cleanup all temp files etc)
> 
> malwarebytes Antimalware



Yea done that but suspect some windows files got hurt along the line, that is the reason for the clean install


----------



## Gazzacpt

Try running system file checker from the command prompt.

Usually takes care of broken windows files

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Gazzacpt said:


> Try running system file checker from the command prompt.
> 
> Usually takes care of broken windows files


 Thx doing that now


----------



## Kylo

kimbo said:


> Hi, all, just found this tread and I am happy to see so many techies out there also doing the vape thing.
> I was thinking being a techie I will always smoke, but seems not to be the case...;o)
> 
> Anyway, getting off topic..
> @kimbo I had some issues with one of my Windows 10 installs as well.
> To prevent the schlep of going through the whole windows 10 fresh install and new registration issues, I simply reformatted the drive with a low level format disk.
> Then re-installed windows 7 pro with my key.
> Then upgraded to windows 10 again.
> Did not take 2 hours.
> So that would be my suggestion (if you have not done so, see post is a little oldish).
> Once done, I created an image of the freshly installed and working perfectly windows 10 with an Acronis boot cd. This will allow me to restore the computer back to this point should anything ever happen. Acronis is a full disk imaging software...a little involved for the non technical inclined. Alternatively I would suggest something like "Toolwiz Time Freeze" or "Toolwiz Time Machine".
> Both these make a 'snapshot' of you computer every hour, allowing you to restrore quickly in the event of unwanted changes or issues.
> 
> Hope that helps you in anyway..


----------

